# Battery Calibration?



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

There are so many people saying that battery calibration is vital to battery life. I believe it, I can't be the only one who is confused as to which method is the preferred and most effective. I've heard that you pull the battery and boot it up when the battery is "drained" and you keep repeating this until the phone won't boot. I've also heard that using the battery calibration app from the Market is the best way to do it.

Battery Calibration app mentioned above: http://goo.gl/jJqVF


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

From another thread:



cantcurecancer said:


> You do not need to drain your battery all the way, or reset battery stats from CWM to "recalibrate" it. The Galaxy Nexus has a max17040 fuel gauge which does its own monitoring of the battery and auto-caliberates itself via it's own hardware/firmware and reports it back to Android.
> 
> Source: Brian Klug from Anandtech.com


I read this after getting my extended battery and seeing worse life for a few days. I decided to have some patience and have yet to drain it completely, or even be disciplined enough to let it get too low before charging. After a few days it worked itself out without the annoying drain it, reset stats, make sure its charged while off etc. So I'd say, just enjoy your phone and it shud work out.

Others may have different experiences however, so if you think ur batt life isn't as good as it should be, you can try other things. Just don't go draining that battery to dead too much, a few times is fine but it will eventually be detrimental.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you. My battery life has been fine, I was just curious as to what method of battery calibration is best. Thank you for answering my question.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

EDIT: This entire post is ignorant of what eris72 posted about the max17040 fuel gauge. I'll have to look into that - this is news to me. 

I've never used the app - I do it manually. However, with the rate that ROMs/kernels are falling and I'm flashing them, I'm just not bothering at all with it right now. So for now, I kinda cheat and make sure I always flash a ROM with a 100% charged battery (charged via an external charger for spare batteries), I wipe battery stats, and flash. That is a "good enough" alternative given that I don't run ROMs for long enough to really calibrate.

Your other option is to:
1) Bump charge your battery with your phone powered off (or preferably in an external charger).
2) Wipe battery stats.
3) Bump charge again to make sure you really are at 100%, with the phone powered off.
4) Drain your battery with "normal usage" and make certain to NEVER plug your phone in even once and don't reboot or go into recovery or anything like that. Do this until you can't turn your phone back on. (NOTE: Many people cheat here by draining the battery artificially with high brightness, etc. This defeats the purpose so don't cheat on this step. Really use the best you can identify as normal usage for you.)
5) While your phone is powered off, charge to 100% and then use normally.

An alternative option, which this is what I personally do because it's much easier and doesn't leave me hours with a phone I can't turn on while it's charging:
1) Wipe battery stats in Recovery.
2) Pull your battery and replace it with an identical spare that was charged in your external charger.
3) Drain your battery with "normal usage" and make certain to NEVER plug your phone in even once and don't reboot or go into recovery or anything like that. Do this until you can't turn your phone back on. (NOTE: Many people cheat here by draining the battery artificially with high brightness, etc. This defeats the purpose so don't cheat on this step. Really use the best you can identify as normal usage for you.)
4) Pull your battery and replace it with an identical spare that was charged in your external charger.

NOTE: It's best for your battery's long-term health if you try to keep it from getting below ~30-40%. It's not super important enough to fret about it but that's how lithium ion batteries work. They prefer many short charges instead of fewer longer charges. Completely draining your battery means you'll have to replace it sooner than otherwise. But given that they're so cheap, it's not worth going out of your way to do this - only if it's convenient and you can make a habit of it.

NOTE2: If you swap back and forth between differently-sized (or brands or even a very old to very new) batteries, you'll be hard-pressed to get your battery stats to work well. You need all batteries you use to behave fairly identically. So if you're going from OEM to Extended battery, expect non-ideal results. I could be wrong exactly how it works in this scenario but this has been a problematic scenario for both myself and others in the past.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

I use just use the battery calibration app after flashing a rom or kernel


----------

